# 5 Baby Black Rhoms



## paulranha87 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey so i just got 5 baby black piranhas (rhoms) .. i only had red bellies before... can i keep them together in a 4 gallon ...? because i thought u can only have one at a time. i heard they grow really really slow .. slower than red bellies?? and lastly are they aggressive? please help me any advice about anything to do with these guys is much appreciated.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

paulranha87 said:


> hey so i just got 5 baby black piranhas (rhoms) .. i only had red bellies before... can i keep them together in a 4 gallon ...? because i thought u can only have one at a time. i heard they grow really really slow .. slower than red bellies?? and lastly are they aggressive? please help me any advice about anything to do with these guys is much appreciated.


Rhoms are far more aggressive than reds and must be kept alone, just wondering how big are the babies? Also no a 4 gallon is not enough, I would suggest a 55gallon tank minimum if you wish to keep them together for now. Yes rhoms do have a slow growth rate, but soon they will kill each other because their aggression increases with age.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

S. Rhombeus is a solitary species. Welcome to P-Fury, please look around as there is alot of valuable information on this site


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> S. Rhombeus is a solitary species. Welcome to P-Fury, please look around as there is alot of valuable information on this site


Correct and Correct....I sure hope they meant at least 40g and it was just a typo







Without years of experience with Serras I would not recommend this at all. You'll just waste a lot of money. It's always a good thing to get some research done before purchasing any fish.


----------



## paulranha87 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sacrifice said:


> S. Rhombeus is a solitary species. Welcome to P-Fury, please look around as there is alot of valuable information on this site


Correct and Correct....I sure hope they meant at least 40g and it was just a typo







Without years of experience with Serras I would not recommend this at all. You'll just waste a lot of money. It's always a good thing to get some research done before purchasing any fish.
[/quote]

sorry guys i meant 40 gallon!!! so dont keep them together? if i do how long before they kill each other .. they are a quarter size.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Could be a day, could be months. You never know, but it's definitely a ticking time bomb IMO. It could help to keep some dither fish in such as some tetras or something to help grab their attention, but either way I don't like the sound of this idea at all. I've only heard of this type of cohab working with large setups and 40g is nowhere near big enough in my book.


----------



## paulranha87 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sacrifice said:


> Could be a day, could be months. You never know, but it's definitely a ticking time bomb IMO. It could help to keep some dither fish in such as some tetras or something to help grab their attention, but either way I don't like the sound of this idea at all. I've only heard of this type of cohab working with large setups and 40g is nowhere near big enough in my book.


wow i did not know black piranhas are that much more aggressive than red bellies... ive noticed with my red bellies .. the more you have the more confident the fish gets .. so dont u think if i just raise one black piranha in a 40 gallon he'll turn out to be frightened and never eat infront of me?? or is that how every rhom owners do it.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Your sure their rhoms at that size? Where'd you get them from and what'd you pay for them.... It seems weird to me that you'd be able to get a rhom that small and 100% for sure know it's a rhom.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

paulranha87 said:


> Could be a day, could be months. You never know, but it's definitely a ticking time bomb IMO. It could help to keep some dither fish in such as some tetras or something to help grab their attention, but either way I don't like the sound of this idea at all. I've only heard of this type of cohab working with large setups and 40g is nowhere near big enough in my book.


wow i did not know black piranhas are that much more aggressive than red bellies... ive noticed with my red bellies .. the more you have the more confident the fish gets .. so dont u think if i just raise one black piranha in a 40 gallon he'll turn out to be frightened and never eat infront of me?? or is that how every rhom owners do it.
[/quote]

Well raising one by itself is pretty much the only way to do it...and it will be much better off. These fish are meant to be kept alone and the aggression is usually always there. Every fish is different. But if you spend time in front of the tank and keep up with the maintenance, You should have a healthy fish that would most likely eat in front of you. Some even try to attack through the glass and will chase your hand like its food! Check out some videos of them and you will see what i mean. Do you have any pics of the little guys?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Get 3 dividers and separate ASAP... Eventually you should get as many tanks as Rhoms you have... and read this: http://www.opefe.com/rhombeus.html


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I see you are from Brazil so you must get them dirt cheap and I tried this last year to see how long I could keep 3 in a 40 long. I was down to 1 in about 2 weeks and now he is around 6" and turned out to be a Blue Diamond Rhom. I would get a divider and keep 2 and sell the other 3. Good Luck


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

difinatly seperate them, they will slowly pick eachother off , how big are they (guess) ?

Welcome to P-fury also


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just curious as to how you can get rhoms that small, and how you know what they are.
Welcome to P-Fury


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

you cannot cohab them. it will end badly.

their skittish when younger and grow more confident over time and come out of their "shell"


----------



## paulranha87 (Dec 4, 2008)

everyone thank you so much for all the information ... seriously the best forum alive. they are from aquascapeonline.com so probably they are black rhoms and the fact that i only have 2 more i think it speaks for itself. i sepearted the two and they are doing fine ... they are 3/4 of an inch very small but already attacking any small feeder or guppies i put in there ... i am now feeding them bloodworms. i will take pics after i receive my camera from the mail and upload them. thankk u againn!!!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea they have to be separated. good luck


----------

